# Lente comme la fonte d'un vacherin



## Anaiss

_"...lente comme la fonte d'un vacherin_."

J'aimerais bien avoir l'opinion d'un francophone, ou de quelqu'un qui connaît bien la cuisine française...
1-Qu'est-ce vous vient à l'esprit quand vous lisez cette similitude?
_2-Vacherin_ fromage, ou _vacherin _dessert?

Pourtant, ici le contexte est bien de pâtisserie:

"..elle était dodue comme un croissant aux et lente _comme la fonte d'un vacherin._"
 _Jacques Roubaud, La belle Hortense_​
Pour rester fidèle à l'image, je dirai _"lenta come_ _lo squagliarsi di una meringata"_...
Mais je sais aussi que vacherin et meringata ne sont pas la même chose.
En Italie on dit ce mot pour définir beaucoup de recettes: très souvent la meringue entière (un disque) ou cassée est utilisée pour décorer la surface d'un gâteau avec de la crème pâtissière ou de la chantilly à l'intérieur. Donc la meringata est assez solide...il est presque impossible qu'elle _fonde_ littéralement..

On peut dire qu'un vacherin fond? Ou, plus probablement, il s'agit une image délibérément hypérbolique, paradoxale pour définir cette lenteur? 

Scusate la prolissità..

Merci !


----------



## matoupaschat

Je voterais pour le dessert : dopo "dodue comme un croissant" il formaggio c'entrerebbe come i cavoli a merenda !
La meringue étant une pâte plus ou moins cuite de blancs d'oeufs et de sucre, il est possible qu'elle fonde plus ou moins rapidement en bouche, suivant la patience à ne pas la croquer (et le stoïcisme) du dégustateur . 
Ciao


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Je voterais pour le dessert : dopo "dodue comme un croissant" il formaggio c'entrerebbe come i cavoli a merenda ! infatti!  la mia domanda era in realtà per semplice curiosità "culturale", se si cerca "vacherin" su google ci sono quasi esclusivamente pagine su formaggi (un po' tossici per i miei gusti)! veramente una curiosa omonimia...
> 
> La meringue étant une pâte plus ou moins cuite de blancs d'oeufs et de sucre, il est possible qu'elle fonde plus ou moins rapidement *en bouche, *suivant la patience à ne pas la croquer (et le stoïcisme) du dégustateur .
> Ciao


En bouche!! Pourquoi je n'y ai  pas pensé avant… je n'imaginais la _fonte_ de ce gâteau  qu_'à  température ambiante_....
 mi aperto gli occhi, grazie matoupaschat.


----------



## matoupaschat

se si cerca "vacherin" su google ci sono quasi esclusivamente pagine su formaggi (un po' tossici per i miei gusti)! veramente una curiosa omonimia...
Davvero ? Mettiti gli occhiali e guarda attentamente qui : http://www.google.be/search?hl=fr&source=hp&q=vacherin&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
Ma è una pagina in francese ! La stessa ricerca su google.it dà questo : http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&source=hp&q=vacherin&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
Capito ?
Ciao, ciao .


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> se si cerca "vacherin" su google ci sono quasi esclusivamente pagine su formaggi (un po' tossici per i miei gusti)! veramente una curiosa omonimia...
> Davvero ? Mettiti gli occhiali e guarda attentamente qui : http://www.google.be/search?hl=fr&source=hp&q=vacherin&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> Ma è una pagina in francese ! La stessa ricerca su google.it dà questo : http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&source=hp&q=vacherin&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> Capito ?
> Ciao, ciao .



Ops, non mi sono spiegata bene forse...intendevo dire semplicemente che ho notato una certa prevalenza di _vacherin inteso come formaggio_ su _vacherin inteso come dessert_, in una ricerca semplice.

So usare Google per fortuna, e per trovare solo il dolce è sufficiente mettere sulla stringa di ricerca "vacherin dessert" o meglio "vacherin dessert recette"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Era solo una battuta . Mi dispiace se l'hai presa male . Avevo comunque l'impressione che alla voce "vacherin" si parlava più di formaggio sul sito italiano e di dolci su Google.fr  .


----------



## Anaiss

No, nessun problema, solo mi sembrava un'ironia un po' seccata.
Grazie per il paragone google.fr-it comunque, effettivamente non l'avevo fatto.
un caro saluto


----------

